
Grunya Sukhareva characterized autism nearly two decades before Asperger - chablent
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-history-forgot-the-woman-who-defined-autism/
======
gpvos
_> And although her 1925 paper on autism traits appeared in German the
following year, the translation butchered her name, misspelling it as
"Ssucharewa."_

I just want to note that the double s at the beginning is the only mistake in
the different spelling. Maybe some would call that "butchering", but I think
that's a bit harsh.

The ch and w are the normal German transcriptions of the Russian letters that
get transcribed into English as kh and v, so they were appropriate for the
German translation, but in English retranslations or reviews, such as this
article, they should be retranscribed from the original.

~~~
georgecmu
The _double s_ is not actually a misspelling either. A single _s_ at the
beginning of the word would be pronounced as the English _Z_.

------
jackfoxy
I've been struggling with understanding Ludwig von Mises' use of the term
_autistic exchange_ published in 1949 in his book _Human Action_. I was
thinking that as a non-native writing in English he had more or less invented
the term from _auto_. I had already established the words _autism_ and
_autistic_ came into the language in the first half of the 20th century. This
article now makes it clear to me he had been keeping up with the literature in
other social science fields, and the early literature on autism emphasized the
_social withdrawal and detachment_. Hence von Mises identifies autistic
exchange with an economic exchange a person makes with oneself. The example he
gives is a hunter who expends a cartridge he possesses to shoot a deer in
order to eat.

------
winchling
_> All five also showed a preference for their own inner world, yet each had
his own peculiarities or talents._

The way I understand it, this 'inner world' is really the outer world.
Strictly speaking, it's one's _representation_ of the world. It's the only
direct access one has to reality.

What is really meant by the 'outer world' is of course _social relationships_.
Yet they constitute only a sliver of reality.

~~~
derefr
Not at all. The "inner world" is exactly the thing one seeks to annihilate
when meditating or practicing "mindfulness." It is the world of _reflective_
thoughts, _trains_ of thought, _tangents_ , and _intrusive_ thoughts.

The "outer world" is a representation as well, yes, but it is the
representation (and instantaneous interpretation) of directly-available
sensory information. One might call this representation an _analogue_ of one's
embodied reality.

A preference to live in one's "own inner world" is a preference—while doing
some act "A" out in the world—to think about some other "not-A" thing (usually
a continuous, long-standing "not-A" context that stays with you regardless of
what "A" you're currently experiencing.)

People on the autistic spectrum tend to have exactly this preference.

~~~
winchling
This is very good, thanks. Two thoughts:

(1) the 'outer world' of one who reflects upon it deeply is going to be richer
than the average 'outer world', especially outside the social parts

(2) whether and under what conditions the reflective thoughts are either free
or 'intrusive'

------
shshhdhs
> “Sukhareva published more than 150 papers, six monographs and several
> textbooks on topics as diverse as intellectual disability, schizophrenia and
> multiple personality disorder, among other conditions.”

Off topic, but what’s the difference between an article, a monograph, and
textbook? It seems there could be a Venn diagram of overlap— but perhaps is it
just page length that is the characterizing difference?

~~~
pvaldes
The article needs to pass a peer review and other filters. In the case of a
textbook it depends. Not necessarily. Monographies are often a compilation of
published articles in the same theme (can have more than one author) or a
review written for a recognised expert in that theme.

